# Krunic: problema muscolare. Out per l'Atalanta.



## admin (20 Agosto 2022)

Come riferito da Pioli in conferenza, Krunic ha avuto un problemino muscolare (Stiramento al retto femorale ) e domani sarà out.


----------



## Mika (20 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli in conferenza, Krunic ha avuto un problemino muscolare e domani sarà out.


Ora molti saranno contenti  vorrà dire che la prima riserva sarà Bakayoko 

Un CC e un DC mi raccomando, il prossimo anno


----------



## alexpozzi90 (20 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli in conferenza, Krunic ha avuto un problemino muscolare e domani sarà out.


Tragedia o letizia? Al thread la sentenza...


----------



## Mika (20 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Tragedia o letizia? Al thread la sentenza...


Tragedia perché ora a CC abbiamo solo Pobega e Bakayoko come riserve di Tonali e Bennacer, non il massimo.
Ma la tragedia è non aver preso ancora un CC e un DC. Lo ha detto anche Pioli più volte che servono un DC e un CC.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (20 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Tragedia perché ora a CC abbiamo solo Pobega e Bakayoko come riserve di Tonali e Bennacer, non il massimo.
> Ma la tragedia è non aver preso ancora un CC e un DC. Lo ha detto anche Pioli più volte che servono un DC e un CC.


Come settimana scorsa ne hai 4 su 5, anzi hai Tonali e direi che non è poco. Diventa emergenza quando mancano 2 titolari o tutte le riserve, se no è allarmismo e basta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli in conferenza, Krunic ha avuto un problemino muscolare e domani sarà out.


il consueto bollettino di guerra del giorno pre partita...........
preferivo averlo disponibile. non abbiamo cambi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli in conferenza, Krunic ha avuto un problemino muscolare e domani sarà out.



Sono in ritardo per la festa ?


----------



## Mika (20 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Come settimana scorsa ne hai 4 su 5, anzi hai Tonali e direi che non è poco. Diventa emergenza quando mancano 2 titolari o tutte le riserve, se no è allarmismo e basta.


Bakayoko per il modo di giocare di Pioli è meglio che non entri in campo, quindi senza Krunic abbiamo solo Pobega.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (20 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il consueto bollettino di guerra del giorno pre partita...........
> preferivo averlo disponibile. non abbiamo cambi.


Prima partita: 1 indisponibile
Seconda partita: 1 indisponibile

Bollettino di guerra erano i 7-8 fissi dell'anno scorso, dai...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (20 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Bakayoko per il modo di giocare di Pioli è meglio che non entri in campo, quindi senza Krunic abbiamo solo Pobega.


Detto che per entrare alla fine va bene anche Bakayoko, di cambio ne fai solo 1 in mediana nel 99,9% dei casi.


----------



## TheKombo (20 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Prima partita: 1 indisponibile
> Seconda partita: 1 indisponibile
> 
> Bollettino di guerra erano i 7-8 fissi dell'anno scorso, dai...


...magari qualcuno li rimpiange quasi i 7/8 fissi


----------



## Mika (20 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Detto che per entrare alla fine va bene anche Bakayoko, di cambio ne fai solo 1 in mediana nel 99,9% dei casi.


Ricordati che ad una certa scatta l'obbligo di riscatto che sono tipo 20 M e se scatta ti sogni i prossimi due mercati  E sia Bennacer che Tonali hanno il target "Giallo facile" da parte degli arbitri.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (20 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ricordati che ad una certa scatta l'obbligo di riscatto che sono tipo 20 M e se scatta ti sogni i prossimi due mercati  E sia Bennacer che Tonali hanno il target "Giallo facile" da parte degli arbitri.


Deve farne 15 da 45', considerato che non le ha fatte al primo anno, è impossibile che le faccia adesso, sempre che resti.


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli in conferenza, Krunic ha avuto un problemino muscolare (Stiramento al retto femorale ) e domani sarà out.



.


----------



## Baba (20 Agosto 2022)

O signur per fortuna è tornato Tonali altrimenti giocava mr “lotta per la curva e il diavolo”


----------



## Swaitak (20 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli in conferenza, Krunic ha avuto un problemino muscolare (Stiramento al retto femorale ) e domani sarà out.


bene bene: vediamo di scoprire uno tra adli e Pobegà


----------



## ILMAGO (20 Agosto 2022)

Inutile ribadire quanto già più volte detto da tutti: serve un mediano titolare al posto di bakayoko.

È proprio necessita chiudere con X, Tonali, Bennacer, Pobega, Krunic.
Considerato che uno (se non 2) dei 5 sarà SEMPRE indisponibile tra infortuni, squalifiche, acciacchi, ecc. 

Mancano 15 giorni, PAOLO il mediano è fondamentale. Attendiamo.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli in conferenza, Krunic ha avuto un problemino muscolare (Stiramento al retto femorale ) e domani sarà out.



Tonali ha recuperato. Bon, supponiamo per un attimo che non ce la faceva, o ritardava di qualche giorno.

Krunic fuori. Bakayoko fuori progetto.

Numero di centrocampisti totali disponibili in rosa: 3.

Tre. E si vogliono ali e difensori.

Questo l'AC Milan 1899. Ditemi che sto sognando.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (20 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Inutile ribadire quanto già più volte detto da tutti: serve un mediano titolare al posto di bakayoko.
> 
> È proprio necessita chiudere con X, Tonali, Bennacer, Pobega, Krunic.
> Considerato che uno (se non 2) dei 5 sarà SEMPRE indisponibile tra infortuni, squalifiche, acciacchi, ecc.
> ...


Questo è vero, sembra pure che il destino lo stia ricordando a Pioli e dirigenza, prima e seconda partita, unici indisponibili in quel reparto...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Prima partita: 1 indisponibile
> Seconda partita: 1 indisponibile
> 
> Bollettino di guerra erano i 7-8 fissi dell'anno scorso, dai...



Diciamo che il problema sta nel avere Krunic, Bakayoko, Pobega, Bennacer e Tonali per 2 posti.
Baka: Fuori dal progetto
Krunic: Infortunato
Tonali: Tornato da un infortunio

Non proprio il massimo per giocare a Bergamo.


----------



## Kaw (20 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli in conferenza, Krunic ha avuto un problemino muscolare (Stiramento al retto femorale ) e domani sarà out.


Stiramento addirittura? Starà fuori un mese allora
Allucinante non abbiano preso il centrocampista...


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Agosto 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Diciamo che il problema sta nel avere Krunic, Bakayoko, Pobega, Bennacer e Tonali per 2 posti.
> Baka: Fuori dal progetto
> Krunic: Infortunato
> Tonali: Tornato da un infortunio
> ...


Tonali mi sa che non ha giocato contro l’udinese più per precauzione che per altro. È un leone e darà il suo grande contributo come al solito.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli in conferenza, Krunic ha avuto un problemino muscolare (Stiramento al retto femorale ) e domani sarà out.


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli in conferenza, Krunic ha avuto un problemino muscolare (Stiramento al retto femorale ) e domani sarà out.


Già eravamo corti dato che Bakayoko è completamente fuori dalle rotazioni, ora abbiamo solo Pobega come cambio senza considerare che la coppia Tonali-Bennacer è mal assimilata... serve un mediano forte e dal buon fisico. 
Onyedika, Onana mi vanno benissimo, basta muoversi.


----------



## Tobi (20 Agosto 2022)

Inventeranno Adli davanti alla difesa. Per il centrocampista o arriva entro il 27-28 oppure rimangono così..


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (20 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli in conferenza, Krunic ha avuto un problemino muscolare (Stiramento al retto femorale ) e domani sarà out.


Comunque oggi Pioli ha ribadito che quest'anno Rade è considerato solo come opzione tra i due di centrocampo, a differenza della scorsa stagione dove faceva da jolly.
Per quanto mi riguarda, Krunic nella passata stagione si è meritato la maglia del Milan e gli auguro di tornare il più presto possibile.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Agosto 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Stiramento addirittura? *Starà fuori un mese allora*
> Allucinante non abbiano preso il centrocampista...



Notizia più bella della cessione di Castillejo al Valencia


----------



## Jino (20 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli in conferenza, Krunic ha avuto un problemino muscolare (Stiramento al retto femorale ) e domani sarà out.



Out almeno un mese insomma.

Ricapitolando abbiamo Bennacer e Tonali, i titolari. Abbiamo Pobega che si sta riprendendo. Abbiamo Baka che però è sul piede di partenza. Arrivati a questo punto o si reintegra Bakayoko nel progetto, altrimenti si deve andare per forza sul mercato, mica si può giocare per due mesi ogni tre giorni con tre mediani. Questione proprio di numeri eh.


----------



## Jino (20 Agosto 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Comunque oggi Pioli ha ribadito che quest'anno Rade è considerato solo come opzione tra i due di centrocampo, a differenza della scorsa stagione dove faceva da jolly.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, Krunic nella passata stagione si è meritato la maglia del Milan e gli auguro di tornare il più presto possibile.



Anche perchè rispetto allo scorso anno ci sono due trequarti nuovi, CDK e Adli. E se proprio si cerca un trequarti di equilibrio per me ci gioca Pobega.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (20 Agosto 2022)

Al netto di tutto bisognerebbe riflettere, visto che si sente parlare di rinnovo, sul fatto che l'anno scorso rimase fuori 1 mese e mezzo per un infortunio muscolare, a sto giro speriamo sia meno, ma se è retto muscolare confermato rischia di tornare post pausa nazionali a inizio ottobre. Ha (quasi) 29 anni e scadrà a (quasi) 31, l'incidenza degli infortuni muscolari potrà solo peggiorare (nel 20/21 fu integro a parte il covid che vabbè e nel 19/20 fu condizionato da unaa frattura traumatica, quindi anche lì indipendente dalla sua tenuta) e a livello tecnico non è mai stato considerato più di un'alternativa. Profili così secondo me si possono tranquillamente rinnovare all'ultimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli in conferenza, Krunic ha avuto un problemino muscolare (Stiramento al retto femorale ) e domani sarà out.


A Milanello abbiamo l'infortunio intelligente: colpisce sempre il reparto già in difficoltà.

Si sta scherzando col fuoco col mercato, come se fosse un anno normale.
Il mercato chiude dopo aver giocato 4 turni di campionato e 48 ore prima il derby : facciamo mercato per avere i calciatori pronti alla decima giornata?

Ma non escludo che restiamo così.
Tanto c'è gennaio...


----------



## Djici (20 Agosto 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Out almeno un mese insomma.
> 
> Ricapitolando abbiamo Bennacer e Tonali, i titolari. Abbiamo Pobega che si sta riprendendo. Abbiamo Baka che però è sul piede di partenza. Arrivati a questo punto o si reintegra Bakayoko nel progetto, altrimenti si deve andare per forza sul mercato, mica si può giocare per due mesi ogni tre giorni con tre mediani. Questione proprio di numeri eh.


Prima di tutto CALMA.
Poi ti dico "c'è TEMPO".
E infine ti dico che ci mettiamo Calabria.

Scommetto che ora che hai letto la mia risposta sei molto più tranquillo


----------



## Dexter (20 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli in conferenza, Krunic ha avuto un problemino muscolare (Stiramento al retto femorale ) e domani sarà out.


Pazzesco. Ed il massimo a cui possiamo aspirare é ONIEDIKA, uno che farà sembrare, almeno all' inizio, Pobega e Krunic Xavi e Iniesta


----------



## Kaw (20 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Notizia più bella della cessione di Castillejo al Valencia


Non me ne preoccuperei se avessimo Kessiè ancora in rosa, o almeno il suo reale sostituto.
Dopo Bennacer e Tonali lui è il migliore lì in mezzo, Baka non può circolare lo sappiamo e Pobega, beh se dobbiamo fare affidamento su di lui...
Penso sempre più che cercheranno di inserire lì Adli in mezzo...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli in conferenza, Krunic ha avuto un problemino muscolare (Stiramento al retto femorale ) e domani sarà out.



Caro Krunic torna presto perché altrimenti non si sa che deve farci discutere o meglio viene massacrato solo Messias


----------



## kipstar (20 Agosto 2022)

quindi il nostro primo cambio a centrocampo si è fatto male......beh che dire ? per me serve comunque anche se Rade stasse bene....quindi....

poi ho sentito dal mister che Simon non è ancora pronto .... al 100%.....

non ho idea di cosa vogliano fare.....però spero che qualcosa si smuova....certo è che se ogni trattativa fosse come quella con il brugge......avremmo già dovuto iniziare a trattare.....tra 10 giorni finisce il mercato.....


imho....


----------



## Aron (20 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A Milanello abbiamo l'infortunio intelligente: colpisce sempre il reparto già in difficoltà.



Ce la siamo cercata.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Agosto 2022)

Un terzino destro fisicamente forte e siamo a posto
Calabria in italia ok in europa non è presentabile
Per il centrocampo un sostituto di kessie ovvero un top non lo trovi a meno di un grosso investimento vedi il prezzo di casemiro
Si potrebbe provare con un giovane di belle speranze ma rimane sempre una scommessa
Con un terzino forte si potrebbe provare calabria a centrocampo nell emergenza che sicuramente ci sarà visto il gioco dispendioso di pioli e i centrocampisti in rosa molto propensi a piccoli infortuni
Mi sbaglierò ma per me adlii non può giocare nei 2 in mezzo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Agosto 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Non me ne preoccuperei se avessimo Kessiè ancora in rosa, o almeno il suo reale sostituto.
> Dopo Bennacer e Tonali lui è il migliore lì in mezzo, Baka non può circolare lo sappiamo e Pobega, beh se dobbiamo fare affidamento su di lui...
> Penso sempre più che cercheranno di inserire lì Adli in mezzo...



Io spero che l' infortunio sia un segno del destino e che "costringa" la proprietà a riaprire il portafoglio.
Anche se,avendo già visto il loro modus operandi (quando il nostro difensore titolare,kjaer,subì quel brutto infortunio......per non parlare del turco mai sostituito), +o- so già dove si andrà a parare. 
E credo proprio che snatureranno Adli per infilarlo a forza a cc


----------



## mil77 (20 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli in conferenza, Krunic ha avuto un problemino muscolare (Stiramento al retto femorale ) e domani sarà out.


Ma che è stiramento (vorrebbe dire rientro dopo inter) chi l'ha detto? Io l'ho letto solo su un sito del quale qui non si può riportare quello che dice perché ritenute fake news. Pioli in conferenza ha parlato di piccolo infortunio muscolare che dovrà essere valutato.


----------



## Solo (20 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli in conferenza, Krunic ha avuto un problemino muscolare (Stiramento al retto femorale ) e domani sarà out.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tonali ha recuperato. Bon, supponiamo per un attimo che non ce la faceva, o ritardava di qualche giorno.
> 
> Krunic fuori. Bakayoko fuori progetto.
> 
> ...


Anche Adli può giocare a centrocampo.
Bisogna sostituire Baka lo sappiamo. 
Per il resto il reparto è stra completo e fortissimo.


----------



## shevchampions (20 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Anche Adli può giocare a centrocampo.
> Bisogna sostituire Baka lo sappiamo.
> Per il resto il reparto è stra completo e fortissimo.


Oggi Pioli ha chiarito ancora una volta che abbiamo tre giocatori per il ruolo di trequarti centrale, cioè Diaz, Charles e Adli, e 5 per il ruolo di centrocampista. Adli a centrocampo penso rimarrà una nostra fantasia, almeno per quanto riguarda gli undici iniziali.


----------



## Zenos (20 Agosto 2022)

Abbiamo ancora 5 giorni di mercato togliendo questo ed il prossimo weekend.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (20 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Oggi Pioli ha chiarito ancora una volta che abbiamo tre giocatori per il ruolo di trequarti centrale, cioè Diaz, Charles e Adli, e 5 per il ruolo di centrocampista. Adli a centrocampo penso rimarrà una nostra fantasia, almeno per quanto riguarda gli undici iniziali.


Una fantasia di alcuni e di Suma, che finalmente ha corretto il tiro oggi, io mai pensato, a meno di 1 anno di pesante tirocinio mirato, ma tanto vale prenderne uno a quel punto...


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Anche Adli può giocare a centrocampo.
> Bisogna sostituire Baka lo sappiamo.
> Per il resto il reparto è stra completo e fortissimo.



Infatti abbiamo Adli-Tonali-Bennacer-Pobega. Sono 4, io ho fatto l'ipotesi che Tonali non sarebbe stato disponibile, quindi 3 giocatori. Onestamente Bakayoko non lo considero perché evidentemente fuori progetto e può partire da un momento all'altro.

Perdonami ma dire stracompleto mi sembra, per i miei canoni, totalmente fuori di senno. Sai che stimo e quindi non uso le parolacce. Sul fortissimo, me lo auguro ma mi sembra egualmente un'esagerazione.

In rosa ci sono 27 giocatori tesserati, tolti i 3 portieri rimangono 24 giocatori per i settori di difesa, centrocampo ed attacco.

Avere 5 giocatori a centrocampo (compreso Krunic, che rimane comunque una 2^/3^ linea), significa appena il 20% della rosa, ed è il settore più nevralgico di tutti.

E tutto questo senza tener conto della qualità, che Adli è da istruire e Pobega non si sa come giocherà.

Magari la sfanghiamo, ma non è così che ci si presenta ai nastri di partenza, con tutti gli impegni che abbiamo.

A me sembra una cosa pazzesca che non abbiamo almeno altri due mediani.


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli in conferenza, Krunic ha avuto un problemino muscolare (Stiramento al retto femorale ) e domani sarà out.


Con l'infortunio di Krunic (si dice 1 mese ma può essere anche di più ed in questo mese siamo pieni di partite)ora la priorità è il mediano dato che abbiamo la coppia di mediani titolari mal assimilata in quanto manca fisicità, kg e cm e Pobega unico cambio visto che Bakayoko è completamente fuori dalle rotazioni..


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Agosto 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Oggi Pioli ha chiarito ancora una volta che abbiamo tre giocatori per il ruolo di trequarti centrale, cioè Diaz, Charles e Adli, e 5 per il ruolo di centrocampista. Adli a centrocampo penso rimarrà una nostra fantasia, almeno per quanto riguarda gli undici iniziali.


Sono 8 per tre posti.
Se giochiamo a tre Adli può fare la mezzala.

Comunque numericamente siamo stra coperti.
Casomai e inutile avere un Baka fuori rosa in pratica. Questo penso sia il punto. 
Ma il suo sostituito dai nomi che girano non sarà un titolare piuttosto un giovane da inserire gradualmente.


----------



## folletto (20 Agosto 2022)

Eh ma il centrocampista non serve, siamo al completo e più forti dell’anno scorso…..ma sì dai restiamo così e mandiamo in vacca una stagione


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Infatti abbiamo Adli-Tonali-Bennacer-Pobega. Sono 4, io ho fatto l'ipotesi che Tonali non sarebbe stato disponibile, quindi 3 giocatori. Onestamente Bakayoko non lo considero perché evidentemente fuori progetto e può partire da un momento all'altro.
> 
> Perdonami ma dire stracompleto mi sembra, per i miei canoni, totalmente fuori di senno. Sai che stimo e quindi non uso le parolacce. Sul fortissimo, me lo auguro ma mi sembra egualmente un'esagerazione.
> 
> ...


Beh dai manco il City che gioca 80 partite l'anno ha sei mediani...
Io credo che certe cose siano dettate dall'ansia...

Pobega e fortissimo e lo dimostrerà. 
Adli e da vedere.

In generale bisogna avere fiducia cavolo. Se neanche dopo uno scudetto come lo scorso ci si fida un attimo dei nostri davvero non so come...

Manca un giocatore al posto di Bakayoko che è fuori progetto. Questo si. Poi la rosa e stra completa e pronta per rivincere lo scudetto e sorprendere in champions.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Agosto 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Eh ma il centrocampista non serve, siamo al completo e più forti dell’anno scorso…..ma sì dai restiamo così e mandiamo in vacca una stagione


la storia si ripete caro amico...si possono ipotizzare pure esperimenti tipo Saele mezzala..


----------



## Maravich49 (20 Agosto 2022)

Ma tanto un mediano non ci serve perché "siamo a posto così"


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh dai manco il City che gioca 80 partite l'anno ha sei mediani...
> Io credo che certe cose siano dettate dall'ansia...
> 
> Pobega e fortissimo e lo dimostrerà.
> ...



Gary, ma io ho fiducia, e sia Adli che Pobega mi piacciono, il francese per tecnica e visione di gioco e Pobega perché è sempre stato nostro e sembra decente. Non è quello il problema.

Bakayoko è certamente da rimpiazzare, ma secondo me manca ancora qualcosa, abbiamo troppo trequartisti.

Spero vivamente che i ragazzi ci sorprendano, non sono critico per loro ma per la società. Avere questa scarsità di centrocampisti centrali è come partire per le vacanze con i soldi contati al centesimo per sopravvivere, contando sul fatto che non succeda niente, e che se ti vuoi comprare un gelato in più, il giorno dopo non lo puoi prendere.

Non si fa così, quindi chiaro che mi viene l'ansia.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Gary, ma io ho fiducia, e sia Adli che Pobega mi piacciono, il francese per tecnica e visione di gioco e Pobega perché è sempre stato nostro e sembra decente. Non è quello il problema.
> 
> Bakayoko è certamente da rimpiazzare, ma secondo me manca ancora qualcosa, abbiamo troppo trequartisti.
> 
> ...


Con uno al posto di Baka avremo 5 mediani per due posti. Non capisco. Siamo coperti.

Poi chiaro che se avremo 10 infortunati tra i quali 4 mediani saremo in emergenza per forza.

Ma non si può mica fare una rosa di 30 giocatori. Ripeto nessuno ce l'ha neanche top club che puntano a vincere la champions.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (20 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con uno al posto di Baka avremo 5 mediani per due posti. Non capisco. Siamo coperti.
> 
> Poi chiaro che se avremo 10 infortunati tra i quali 4 mediani saremo in emergenza per forza.
> 
> Ma non si può mica fare una rosa di 30 giocatori. Ripeto nessuno ce l'ha neanche top club che puntano a vincere la champions.


Per alcuni se non hai la tripla scelta per ruolo sei corto/in emergenza. Peccato che non puoi avere la rosa di 33 giocatori.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Per alcuni se non hai la tripla scelta per ruolo sei corto/in emergenza. Peccato che non puoi avere la rosa di 33 giocatori.



Non ho detto tripla scelta. Ho detto un numero adeguato di giocatori nel reparto. Intanto se Tonali non si rimetteva eri in emergenza. Eccome se lo eri.

Auguriamoci non capiti. Inoltre spremere i giocatori a me non piace, non vedo perché certi elementi sono dati giocare per certo e assolutamente tutte le partite al 100%.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con uno al posto di Baka avremo 5 mediani per due posti. Non capisco. Siamo coperti.
> 
> Poi chiaro che se avremo 10 infortunati tra i quali 4 mediani saremo in emergenza per forza.
> 
> Ma non si può mica fare una rosa di 30 giocatori. Ripeto nessuno ce l'ha neanche top club che puntano a vincere la champions.



Mi sembra una visione molto poco flessibile e poco pratica.

Quindi la "batteria" di 3 trequartisti è inamovibile? E se una partita la devi giocare un po' coperto e per motivi tattici devi fare un 442 invece di un 4231?

Io vorrei solo un numero adeguato di gente che sa fare il centrocampista.

Vorrei un mediano in più e fine della storia, e mi sembra una priorità più grande delle altre.

Se non è così allora che senso ha continuare a fare mercato, abbiamo un numero di giocatori sufficiente e tutti i ruoli sono coperti, no? Perché abbiamo preso CDK? Avevamo Diaz e Messias in quel ruolo, giusto, chi ce lo ha fatto fare.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (20 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto tripla scelta. Ho detto un numero adeguato di giocatori nel reparto. Intanto se Tonali non si rimetteva eri in emergenza. Eccome se lo eri.
> 
> Auguriamoci non capiti. Inoltre spremere i giocatori a me non piace, non vedo perché certi elementi sono dati giocare per certo e assolutamente tutte le partite al 100%.
> 
> ...


Tutto verte intorni a Baka: se lo cambi con uno funzionale sei numericamente a posto e credo sia incontrovertibile. Sulla qualità, dobbiamo vedere come si inserisce Pobega e l'eventuale nuovo, gli altri 3 sono quantità note, poste che sia Tonali che Bennacer sono ancora in età di miglioramento, soprattutto il primo.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Tutto verte intorni a Baka: se lo cambi con uno funzionale sei numericamente a posto e credo sia incontrovertibile. Sulla qualità, dobbiamo vedere come si inserisce Pobega e l'eventuale nuovo, gli altri 3 sono quantità note, poste che sia Tonali che Bennacer sono ancora in età di miglioramento, soprattutto il primo.



Ma a me va bene se Bakayoko o il suo sostituto risulta un mediano adeguato.

E se Pobega a sua volta è un gran mediano, non posso altro che essere contento. E mi auguro pure che Adli sia un ottimo acquisto.

Magari non avremo più infortuni e i due mediani titolari le giocano tutte.

Ma sono ipotesi e non posso sapere come va a finire la cosa. Per come concepisco il calcio, al momento siamo un po' scarsi in quella zona del campo, numericamente proprio e tenendo conto della panchina.

Abbiamo 3 centravanti (4 con Rebic), per dirne una, mentre l'analogo di Tonali non esiste, perché Bennacer non lo vedo interscambiabile. Per me è un difetto della squadra, ecco.

E, anche se a te darà fastidio, c'è da verificare se manca la fisicità di Kessie. Speriamo di no.


----------



## Victorss (20 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riferito da Pioli in conferenza, Krunic ha avuto un problemino muscolare (Stiramento al retto femorale ) e domani sarà out.


Checché ne dicano gli esperti di calcio farà sentire la sua mancanza. Giocatore non da lustrini ma molto importante per l equilibrio della squadra.


----------



## folletto (20 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma a me va bene se Bakayoko o il suo sostituto risulta un mediano adeguato.
> 
> E se Pobega a sua volta è un gran mediano, non posso altro che essere contento. E mi auguro pure che Adli sia un ottimo acquisto.
> 
> ...


Sei più ottimista di me, Kessie se non sostituito degnamente mancherà e tanto. Non conosco bene Pobega ma non ce lo vedo a fare il Kessie né lo vedo in un centrocampo a 2. Sperando di essere smentito non ci vedo bene in mezzo, oggi almeno.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto tripla scelta. Ho detto un numero adeguato di giocatori nel reparto. Intanto se Tonali non si rimetteva eri in emergenza. Eccome se lo eri.
> 
> Auguriamoci non capiti. Inoltre spremere i giocatori a me non piace, non vedo perché certi elementi sono dati giocare per certo e assolutamente tutte le partite al 100%.
> 
> ...


Non capisco la polemica...
Se esce Bakayoko prendiamo un mediano e siamo coperti in mezzo con 5 mediani più 3 trequartisti per 3 posti.
Ripeto: la regola e che si possono iscrivere 25 giocatori in tutto. Quindi sono due per ruolo piu un portiere e due jolly. Gli altri sono fuori lista CL e dunque immagina la loro felicità...

Se prendi 6 mediani DEVI rimanere corto in altri reparti c'è poco da fare...

Comunque il mercato non è chiuso ma ogni acquisto e vincolato ad una cessione perché appunto la rosa è completa.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non capisco la polemica...
> Se esce Bakayoko prendiamo un mediano e siamo coperti in mezzo con 5 mediani più 3 trequartisti per 3 posti.
> Ripeto: la regola e che si possono iscrivere 25 giocatori in tutto. Quindi sono due per ruolo piu un portiere e due jolly. Gli altri sono fuori lista CL e dunque immagina la loro felicità...
> 
> ...



Non sto polemizzando, porto un esempio per far capire che eravamo coperti anche quando siamo arrivati 7^. Ma è la qualità che conta, a parte la numerosità del reparto.

A tutt'oggi tu non hai il rimpiazzo di Tonali, non hai sostituito Kessie e Bakayoko rimane lì da fuori-progetto.

Krunic sarà anche tutto questo popo' di giocatore, ma se non sono buoni Adli e Pobega, io la vedo male.

Vedremo, come al solito. Se cedono Bakayoko e prendono uno con le caratteristiche giuste allora mi tranquillizzerò un po'. Io dico che ci manca un mediano di sostanza simil-Kessie, voi dite di no. Ok, nessun problema, a me basta non leggere che siamo a posto così quando invece vedrò la squadra prendere delle evidenti imbarcate a centrocampo o non facciamo sufficiente filtro e interdizione per la difesa.



folletto ha scritto:


> Sei più ottimista di me, Kessie se non sostituito degnamente mancherà e tanto. Non conosco bene Pobega ma non ce lo vedo a fare il Kessie né lo vedo in un centrocampo a 2. Sperando di essere smentito non ci vedo bene in mezzo, oggi almeno.



Ma guarda che non sono mica tanto ottimista pure io. Mi faccio vedere un po' più accondiscendente per avere un dialogo con chi non la pensa così.

Kessie non sarà semplice da sostituire, ma non perché era un pezzo unico, proprio perché non stiamo prendendo nessuno.


----------



## folletto (20 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non sto polemizzando, porto un esempio per far capire che eravamo coperti anche quando siamo arrivati 7^. Ma è la qualità che conta, a parte la numerosità del reparto.
> 
> A tutt'oggi tu non hai il rimpiazzo di Tonali, non hai sostituito Kessie e Bakayoko rimane lì da fuori-progetto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nevergiveup (20 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh dai manco il City che gioca 80 partite l'anno ha sei mediani...
> Io credo che certe cose siano dettate dall'ansia...
> 
> Pobega e fortissimo e lo dimostrerà.
> ...


Ti leggo sempre molto fiducioso su Pobega, spero tu abbia ragione ma giuro non riesco a capire cosa abbia di così speciale… a me sembra il classico buon giocatore da metà classifica che fa tutto più o meno bene ma non eccelle in niente.. spero davvero di ricredermi.


----------



## Simo98 (20 Agosto 2022)

Il campionato lo puoi vincere tranquillamente anche con il centrocampo risicato come ora, lo dimostra lo scudetto dello scorso anno con Krunic trequartista 
Il problema è in Europa, se non siamo al 100% contro le big verremo presi a pallonate


----------



## Solo (20 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Il campionato lo puoi vincere tranquillamente anche con il centrocampo risicato come ora, lo dimostra lo scudetto dello scorso anno con Krunic trequartista
> Il problema è in Europa, se non siamo al 100% contro le big verremo presi a pallonate


Vabbè, chiaramente l'obiettivo stagionale in Europa è il passaggio del girone. Se arrivasse qualcosa di più sarebbe considerato un piacevole bonus...

Le energie saranno concentrate sulla seconda stella.


----------



## ilPresidente (20 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tonali ha recuperato. Bon, supponiamo per un attimo che non ce la faceva, o ritardava di qualche giorno.
> 
> Krunic fuori. Bakayoko fuori progetto.
> 
> ...



hai ragione 
Domani partita con l’Atalanta e società con management CONNIVENTE hanno lasciato COLPEVOLMENTE la squadra senza mediano e centrale difensivo! 
mqnca anche l’esterno alto a destra e quello basso di sinistra come vice Teo.

Bennacer non ha ancora rinnovato 
Leao neanche

Di cosa dobbiamo gioire?
CDK é molto buono ma non basta 

fatte tre cose su sette. Insufficiente.
Mi dispiace che Maldini sia muto.
Dov’è?! Perché non spiega come mai non si é dimesso se non c’è budget?

piuttosto rallentino il processo di risanamento - ottimo! - di qualche punto percentuale ma in questa fase devi prendere PRIME SCELTE per il campo!

Asini

poi speriamo sempre che acquistino io nuovo Touré al prezzo di un Kalulu e si vinca NONOSTANTE tutti


----------



## Simo98 (20 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Vabbè, chiaramente l'obiettivo stagionale in Europa è il passaggio del girone. Se arrivasse qualcosa di più sarebbe considerato un piacevole bonus...
> 
> Le energie saranno concentrate sulla seconda stella.


Abbiamo uno stile di gioco tale per cui possiamo fare bene anche in Europa, vedasi Atalanta degli scorsi anni (ma noi siamo più qualitativi)


----------



## Nevergiveup (20 Agosto 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> hai ragione
> Domani partita con l’Atalanta e società con management CONNIVENTE hanno lasciato COLPEVOLMENTE la squadra senza mediano e centrale difensivo!
> mqnca anche l’esterno alto a destra e quello basso di sinistra come vice Teo.
> 
> ...


Ma sta storia che Maldini si deve dimettere ogni peto che non esce col suono desiderato da dove arriva ragazzi?

Calma, abbiamo un ottima rosa, inserito ad oggi Origi, Adli, CDK e Pobega, sul mediano è evidente che il PSG ci ha rotto le uova nel paniere altrimenti oggi Sanches sarebbe dei nostri.. il mercato non è finito, diamo un po’ di fiducia ai nostri che se la meritano.


----------



## Solo (21 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo uno stile di gioco tale per cui possiamo fare bene anche in Europa, vedasi Atalanta degli scorsi anni (ma noi siamo più qualitativi)


Dipende. L'anno scorso il Porto ci ha rullati per 180 minuti... E sono una buonissima squadra, ma non certo una big...

Bisogna vedere se siamo riusciti a fare un certo step.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto CALMA.
> Poi ti dico "c'è TEMPO".
> E infine ti dico che ci mettiamo Calabria.
> 
> Scommetto che ora che hai letto la mia risposta sei molto più tranquillo


tranquillo quando dicevo che eravamo corti a cc mi han detto che eravamo in 5 per 2 posti quindi ok.
se non esce baka non entra nessuno questo è il mercato del garante.
ma si può???


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non capisco la polemica...
> Se esce Bakayoko prendiamo un mediano e siamo coperti in mezzo con 5 mediani più 3 trequartisti per 3 posti.
> Ripeto: la regola e che si possono iscrivere 25 giocatori in tutto. Quindi sono due per ruolo piu un portiere e due jolly. Gli altri sono fuori lista CL e dunque immagina la loro felicità...
> 
> ...


non sono 6, adesso sono 4 perchè baka è fuori progetto e quando entra fa disastri su disastri. non è schierabile.
ne abbiamo 4: tonali, benna, krunic, pobega.

il reparto è il più soggetto ad infortuni e squalifiche, si sa. i 4 che abbiamo sono abitualmente soggetti ad infortuni. è matematico che giocheremo parecchie partite senza ricambi e probabile che qualche partita la faremo con calabria (spero non si azzardi a mettere baka).

questo è il problema di giocare col 4231. altrimenti passi al 433 e puoi schierare saele e adli. ma non dalla sera alla mattina, andrebbero "fidelizzati" un po' non credi?
pioli non mi sembra affatto un fulmine di guerra a trovare soluzioni rapide, basta pensare a quanto ci ha messo per panchinare romagnoli, ibra e diaz. un bagno di sangue, stavamo per perdere un campionato.

a parte il numero, anche qualitativamente per me siamo bassini, ma spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## unbreakable (21 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non sono 6, adesso sono 4 perchè baka è fuori progetto e quando entra fa disastri su disastri. non è schierabile.
> ne abbiamo 4: tonali, benna, krunic, pobega.
> 
> il reparto è il più soggetto ad infortuni e squalifiche, si sa. i 4 che abbiamo sono abitualmente soggetti ad infortuni. è matematico che giocheremo parecchie partite senza ricambi e probabile che qualche partita la faremo con calabria (spero non si azzardi a mettere baka).
> ...


Infatti sta cosa per me è assurda krunic e pobega sono due forzature..hanno sempre giocato offensivamente o come incursori..solo che pioli ha deciso che devono giocare davanti alla difesa lui e il non mercato..un conto se ti manca il trequartista..un conto è se ti manca la diga..oltretutto in quel ruolo si macinano chilometri..ci si spompa prima.. e ripeto siamo corti..stavolta non sono d'accordo con il mister..per me la situazione è molto sottovalutata..quest'anno ci sarà da tremare dietro altroché..
Altro punto è il fatto di non cambiare posizione ad adli..così gioca mai oltretutto non serve a nulla avere 3 trequartisti ruolo quello si che potrebbero fare bene pobega o krunic..cioè anceotti è riuscito a fare convivere pirlo seedorf rui costa / kaka insomma mi aspettavo qualcosa di più dal mister..qualcosa di innovativo..mah vedremo..certo che farlo in corso d'opera a campionato in corso non va bene..
Aspettiamoci pure Calabria cc in qualche partita..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Al netto di tutto bisognerebbe riflettere, visto che si sente parlare di rinnovo, sul fatto che l'anno scorso rimase fuori 1 mese e mezzo per un infortunio muscolare, a sto giro speriamo sia meno, ma se è retto muscolare confermato rischia di tornare post pausa nazionali a inizio ottobre. Ha (quasi) 29 anni e scadrà a (quasi) 31, l'incidenza degli infortuni muscolari potrà solo peggiorare (nel 20/21 fu integro a parte il covid che vabbè e nel 19/20 fu condizionato da unaa frattura traumatica, quindi anche lì indipendente dalla sua tenuta) e a livello tecnico non è mai stato considerato più di un'alternativa. Profili così secondo me si possono tranquillamente rinnovare all'ultimo.


Penso fossero le stesse identiche considerazioni che si facevano per Kessie e Chalanoglu a 2 anni dalla scadenza.


----------

